
What Will Driverless Cars Actually Look Like? - ptrptr
https://theringer.com/what-will-driverless-cars-look-like-b47f48c8449
======
lordnacho
What I'm looking forward to is a self driving camper van that can take me
around Europe while I code.

There's so much to see there within a few hours of the next stop.

